# Painful EC



## kity

Hi

I am on my first cycle of IVF and had my EC today.  I am not sure if drugs worked as it was really painful and I was wide awake (despite being given sedative).  Also I am still in a lot of pain now (I can bearly walk) and am feeling really sick.  Has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Kity


----------



## Luna72

Hi Kity,
I had my egg collection last Monday and was in the same boat although everyone around me seemed to just get out of bed and walk straight out!  I had almost twice the normal amount of sedation and I did go to sleep thank goodness.  Walking was really painful the following day and not a great deal better the day after that.  Even now I still walk up and down the stairs very carefully and hold my hand over my womb for support.  On Wednesday or Thursday I thought I was making good progress but was suddenly doubled over in pain, I rang the hospital as I thought I might have hyperstimulation and they said it was quite normal.

NOT ONCE DID ANYONE WARN ME!

On the plus side they said it wouldn't make any difference to my chances of success.  

Good luck with it all

x

P.S. I was in so much pain I had to have sedation for the implantation too


----------



## kity

Thanks so much for replying. Good to know it not just me.  I still sore today also.  Thanks for the advice regarding implatation as I have that later on this week and was getting woried as I am still sore.

good luck with tx

Kity
x


----------



## kitten77

sorry to hear you are sore after EC i know how you feel.  ive had it 3 times and on the last time i woke in pure agony, my DH knew this wasnt right, i had more painkillers etc. and went home. it was sooo bad i couldnt get up, phoned the hospital who decided to tell me then that they had puncured my uterus and ooops!!!! OOPPPS!!! OOOPS!!!! didnt think to tel me that before i left!  i was so worried about ET it was stupid.

anyway, im sure its not that, but just wanted to give my experience as i dont know how sore you are but maybe phone if its so sore see what they say., what im saying is that they also said that it makes no difference whatso ever for implatation after ET - so on that note you will be all fine.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TP.C

Really sorry to hear you are still in pain ((((hugs)))) I had a lot of pain afterwards and went on to develop OHSS. Try to keep taking asprin/paracetamol every 4 hours (it's better to take it reguarly for the first day or so if you are in a lot of pain as it helps you get on top of and stay on top of the pain). 

Thinking of you and really hoping that you're feeling better soon. Hope you had a successful collection though!

x


----------



## kity

Gosh Kitten77 a punctured uterus must have been absoultely agony. I can't believe they didn't tell you before you left  

Thanks to everyone for all the help.  Not too bad today, just hurts when I pee now but I can cope with that. Have also stopped waddling when I walk  

TinyP the chinese proverb in your signature is lovely

x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Hi all, hope youi dont mind me joining in for 2 years I have been petrified of EC.... Im due to go in for my 1st IVF anytime now, have my treatment planning appointment in 3 weeks.   but am so anxious, extremley nervous and petrified of EC, im normally ok with pain but had a very bad time with HSG last year and am now dredding this EC, is it really that bad?


----------



## kitten77

oh leighsa - no no no its not.  please dont take my EC story as the norm THIS IS NOT the norm.  i have had 3 and the first 2 were fine fine fine. was up and about and not remembering anything within 10 mins of coming round, slight cramping but nothing worse (and actually not even as bad) as AF pains. 

sorry to hear that your dreading it, and sorry to hear of your bad time. 

please try not to stress with this, and if you have any worries please contact your clinic. big hugs and good luck!


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Lol.... Thanks Kitten for the re-assurance I think im still going to be definatley asking for lots of sedation as I know on the day i'll be a nervous wreck....

Which clinic are you at Kitten? Im at IVF Wales... 
Ive heard so many stories of EC being ok as totally out of it & lots of other stories of EC being extremly painful... I really dont know what to believe, I know its different for everybody and if you have lots of eggs to bew collected then can be sore,

As this is my 1st time im so petrified, wish there was something to help relax me on the day but I dont think there is...  

When is your ET hun, I'll keep my fingers crosses for you (and my toes) Lol....

 
Leighsa


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Leighsa - Dont worry at all! I just about remember it..... was asleep most of it but awoke a couple of times then went straight back off! If they know you are that scared they may give you more sedation!

Good Luck x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

HI Shelleylouise: I hope so im certainly gonna be telling the to give me plenty of it & to keep me topped up, im so dredding it?

How are you feeling now Kitten? Hope you are ok. When are you having ET?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

HI Shelleylouise: I hope so im certainly gonna be telling the to give me plenty of it & to keep me topped up, im so dredding it?

How are you feeling now Kitten? Hope you are ok. When are you having ET?


----------



## kitten77

leighsa - im not having ET, this was last year this happened to me, im planning on starting another round soon tho.  im at Bath fertility centre, last go with them and then will change if it dont work (this will be my 6th go with them). 

just tell them that you are worried (this is what i did) and they gave me sedation, not sure if it was more than usual or not, but i can tell you 100% honesty that i cannot remember anything, i can remember them putting the sedation in and then waking up in bed next to DH - 100% honest, dont remember a thing of EC.


----------



## Ruby Roo

Leighsa - Try not to worry yourself, even if it is the most painful thing you ever experience (which it won't be, I promise!) you won't give up on the chance of having the family you dream of because of it!

I had a local as I couldn't cope with the 'unknown' of a general. To be honest, I was awake for the first 30 secs, fell asleep to the 'beep, beep' and my breathing LOTS of gas and air and only woke up at the end to hear the Dr tell me she was all done! The most painful thing for me was the cannula in my hand...stabbed me three times on the left before finally finding a vein in my right hand! I found out afterwards that they didn't even give me the full dose of sedative... 

Good luck, it'll be worth it in the end and you've got the support of everyone on here. Stay positive, worrying won't help anything 

x x


----------



## marshall81

I have just had my first EC and the pain was awful.   I was aware of the activity and even asked for more drugs! I remained sore for a good 3/4 days but all ok by day 5 for my ET. 
Hope it all goes well.


----------

